# Recycled Bikes



## Lester_7

Last earth day, my town collected old used bikes and painted them yellow. Then left them at different stores around town. They are free for anyone to take if you see one parked outside a store and when you are down with it, you just leave it in front of another store. Pretty cool idea to me. Anyone else's towns done something like this?


----------



## sunnyD_3

That's a great idea! Maybe I can get something like that started in my town.


----------



## NaeKid

I heard about that being done in Europe - in particular in Holland.

Here in my town the city-fathers talked about setting up that kind of system. So far, it hasn't be implemented - but - that doesn't mean that it won't happen sometime.


----------



## guyfour

What if you ride a yellow bike to the store, buy all your stuff, and then someone else already rode it to another store?


----------



## TechAdmin

They tried this in the Northwest and people kept stealing the bikes and repainting them or stripping the paint off.


----------



## McPrepared

I guess you just have tpo go by the honor system on this one!


----------



## Battly

NaeKid said:


> I heard about that being done in Europe - in particular in Holland.
> 
> Here in my town the city-fathers talked about setting up that kind of system. So far, it hasn't be implemented - but - that doesn't mean that it won't happen sometime.


Did the recycled bicycle idea ever get implemented in your area NaeKid?


----------



## Canadian

They tried it in my city and everyone just stole them and repainted them other colors. 

I'm not a fan of the bike as a main mode of transportation. The only people who ride a bike everywhere are the people with 6 DUI's.


----------



## The_Blob

Canadian said:


> The only people who ride a bike everywhere are the people with 6 DUI's.


 they just drive tractors around here


----------



## GatorDude

Canadian said:


> They tried it in my city and everyone just stole them and repainted them other colors.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the bike as a main mode of transportation. The only people who ride a bike everywhere are the people with 6 DUI's.


I'm glad that my wife and I aren't the only ones who think bicyclists are drunks disguised in cloaks of political correctness. I'd like to get another bicycle, but I don't think I'd want one as a primary means of transportation.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

If we didn't need a motorized vehicle I'd dump every one of mine. I love not contributing money to oil companies and would really love to tell the insurance companies to ... Well, you know what I mean! We purchased lifetime license plates for ours so at least we're not paying property taxes on them ever again.

We use bicycles a lot. We have panniers and trailers for them and use them to ride into town (36 miles round trip) when we don't need much and the weather permits. Riding is good exercise too. (Something I'm always in need of!)

We aren't what I'd consider "environmentalists." As part of our lifestyle though we look for ways to live that are sustainable without being dependant upon outside resources. Unfortunately most of our society is dependant upon the oil companies. And, if you depend on someone or something then they control you.


----------



## questor

UPS is using bicycles and trailers during "The Holidays" to deliver packages.


----------



## jrg24

man, I would love to live somewhere where I could ride my bike all the time. In fact, I could do it now if I didnt have to drive home from work so late at night through a very unsavory neighborhood. Of course a car is always good if the weather is bad or if it is too cold. I think a bike is a great utilitarian vehicle to have. build a small trailer to tow behind it and you can do all kinds of stuff with them. until the oil threatened our coast (which is only about 6 miles off shore now) I was designing a cart that I could pull my fishing gear with to more remote parts of the beach. the cart also has a bike rack on it so i could then mount the bike on back of the cart and then pull the cart by hand through the sand to get to some primo spots that are a little too far away to walk and not accessible with a car.


----------



## sailaway

There's a guy in my home town who mows lawns for a living. He loads his mower and other lawn care equiptment in a trailer that he tows with his bicycle. He's all skin, bones, muscles and tatoos.:dunno:


----------



## NaeKid

sailaway said:


> There's a guy in my home town who mows lawns for a living. He loads his mower and other lawn care equiptment in a trailer that he tows with his bicycle. He's all skin, bones, muscles and tatoos.:dunno:


Has he got into trouble doing that?? I heard one of our members of PreparedSociety.com got into trouble for mowing lawns ... :dunno:


----------



## sailaway

NaeKid said:


> Has he got into trouble doing that?? I heard one of our members of PreparedSociety.com got into trouble for mowing lawns ... :dunno:


That guy who got into trouble is now Vice Mayor of the city, this guy only works for private citizens.:congrat:


----------



## NaeKid

Wow! ViceMayor. Next step - President of the USA!


----------



## TechAdmin

In Texas if you have 6 DUIs you are in prison.


----------



## jrg24

sailaway said:


> There's a guy in my home town who mows lawns for a living. He loads his mower and other lawn care equiptment in a trailer that he tows with his bicycle. He's all skin, bones, muscles and tatoos.:dunno:


He could even take that one step further:
The Cutting Edge: Bicycle Lawnmowing : TreeHugger


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Dean said:


> In Texas if you have 6 DUIs you are in prison.


I wish they'd do that here.


----------



## MyBackAchers

*My 2nd bike*

Well my first bike saved me insurance $, gas, upkeep so I thought this one would be more of a luxury item:

And yes, I am getting a trailer for it to haul 150LBs + and 
No, this is not a stolen re-cycle town unit. . . note the little solar lights I duct-taped on.


----------

